# iStick



## Gonzales (3/11/14)

Does anyone have stock? http://ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/iStick-by-EleafUS.5449/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (3/11/14)

Our next shipment is due to arrive the 20th of November. Send a message to @VapeGrrl should you wish to reserve one?


----------



## Gonzales (3/11/14)

Thanks@JakesSA. I was hoping to get hold of one for a birthday present before the 11th of Nov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (4/11/14)

Try http://vapeshop.co.za/eleaf-iStick-mod?search=istick#all

Looks like they still have blue and pink.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gonzales (4/11/14)

Thanks@Wesley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

